# Carrie Fisher



## Transk53 (Dec 27, 2016)

Really not sure why this has hit me hard, I am really having trouble accepting she has gone. Not sure about you lot, but to me Carrie was incredible. Gone too soon, and will be much celebrated by me. Oh my, gone far too soon. RIP, and I'm sure that you are raising hell beyond the rim


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 27, 2016)

RIP


----------



## Buka (Dec 27, 2016)

Carrie was often a keynote speaker at the Maui Writers Conference back in the nineties. I was usually assigned to "baby sit" her. She was a really good ****, witty and usually the smartest person in any room she walked into. Had a lot of laughs with her. I'm very sad. RIP.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 27, 2016)

Glad that you did. Must have an experience


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 27, 2016)

RIP.
She was absolutely amazing. I had a chance to meet her earlier this year, but did not...regretting that now.


----------



## Juany118 (Dec 28, 2016)

I agree.  Woke up to here the news.  In rather odd timing I was already set to see Rogue One with my Brother and Nephew.  The last scene of the movie brought a tear to my eye.  The first movie I ever saw in the theater was Episode IV.  I grew up watching her.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve (Dec 28, 2016)

Thats a real bummer.   While she will be remembered for star wars, her real legacy is her advocacy for mental health and specifically for people who are bipolar.


----------



## Buka (Dec 28, 2016)

Agreed, Steve.

As a side note, she was one of the best "script doctors" in Hollywood. So many scripts went to her to fix something that didn't work, it would be hard to keep track of them all.


----------



## Buka (Dec 28, 2016)

Carrie's mom, famed actress Debbie Reynolds, just died of a stroke this afternoon. Oh, man.
RIP


----------



## Juany118 (Dec 28, 2016)

Buka said:


> Carrie's mom, famed actress Debbie Reynolds, just died of a stroke this afternoon. Oh, man.
> RIP



hell on my way home an hour ago I only heard "rushed to the hospital."


----------



## Buka (Jan 7, 2017)

According to the wishes in her will, Carrie Fisher's ashes were placed in a 1950's porcelain antique Prozac pill that was one of Carrie's prized possessions." (Her brother, Todd, shown below)







Funny and witty in life, despite her demons. Funny and witty in death. Rock on, Carrie Fisher.


----------

